# OBS Crius 2



## Timwis (22/10/17)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the OBS Crius 2 which was kindly sent to me free of charge for the purpose of this review by Pearl from Cigabuy.

http://www.cigabuy.com/index.php?main_pa...hange=true

In the Box








contents:

1 x OBS Crius II RTA
1 x Spare Glass Tank
1 x Ni80 Coil pre-installed
1 x DIY Spare Parts Bag
1 x Large piece of cotton

Aesthetics

The OBS i found to be nicely packaged and once opening the drawer to reveal the OBS Crius 2 was greeted by a fine looking tank. The one sent to me is black and the Stainless Steel construction as a lovely matt finish applied which helps the metallic silver OBS lettering and chevrons at the top of the tank glisten. With Most tanks i get; my first thought is can i fit my own drip trip due to i'm not normally impressed by the supplied one; but not the case here, the resin drip tip (Dark brown with my tank) is very nice indeed (for those who always prefer to fit there own drip tip it takes a standard 510). In comparison to past tanks bearing the Crius name the Crius 2 is a stumpier affair.





Disassembling and Assembling

Nothing much to say which is a good thing, simply unscrew the bottom section from the air chamber then wiggle the glass away from the top section. The tank is assembled by reversing the process.





Specs:

Diameter: 25mm
Height: 53mm
304 stainless steel + glass construction
Removable wide bore drip tip
Top side fill design
Heat resistant
Corrosion -resistant
Bottom adjustable airflow
510 threading connection
Capacity:3.5ml
Color:Silver, Black, Blue ( Looking at the box should be 5 more colour options soon)





Build-Deck and Build

The Gold plated deck on the Crius 2 is a GTA single coil clamp post style and is as easy as it gets to fit coils. The Zirconia insulator clamp is attached to the triangular head screw so it rises and lowers as you turn the screw. The supplied triangular head screwdriver is a lot bigger than screwdrivers normally supplied probably to make it harder to lose as you do need this. I assume the Zirconia clamp is very durable as you don't receive a spare. I don't believe i've come across Zirconia before but as well as being a high temperature insulater it is claimed to have many other properties i yawned through.



There is plenty of room allowing for chunky coils and The deck also reveals that the bottom cyclops style air flow with stopper feeds both bottom and side airflows.



The only issue i found was it took me 3 attempts to get the wicking right but i'm far from an expert and most people probably will have no problems. The first attempt was a disaster resulting in major leaking through the airhole. As a result of this i went too much in the other direction and overpacked it with cotton which affected the tanks performance. Once i did get it wicked right i did re-wick it twice more to make sure i had the knack and it wasn't a fluke (i had the knack).

Filling the Tank

The tank being in the Crius family of course as the side-fill which i like very much. A slight turn with upwards pressure pops the top-cap up revealing a generous fill hole and push downwards with a slight turn seals the tank.







Performance

I used the pre-installed 0.45 Nichrome coil at 40w and i also used the tank with my own 0.25 build at 55w. With both builds the tank performed very well with very good flavour and loads of cloud. I was very impressed with the airflow, it was very generous yet the vape was smooth and the tank was very quiet. I wouldn't say the Crius 2 gives better flavour than it competitors but is certainly at least equal to them.





Conclusion

An aesthetically pleasing single coil RTA which performs as well as any of it's competitors. Very easy to build on but might need a get use to wicking it. With the Crius 2 and it's competitors it really just comes down to personal choice which could be aesthetics or a feature such has the side-fill system on the Crius 2.

Like

Easy to build
Nice looking
Well built
Side-fill system
Excellent airflow
Very good flavour
Plenty of cloud

Dislikes

Wicking can be tricky at first.

I would like to thank Pearl from Cigabuy once again for supplying the OBS Crius 2 and you can find it here at a very good price:

http://www.cigabuy.com/index.php?main_pa...ries_id=73

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (23/10/17)

Timwis said:


> Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the OBS Crius 2 which was kindly sent to me free of charge for the purpose of this review by Pearl from Cigabuy.
> 
> http://www.cigabuy.com/index.php?main_pa...hange=true
> 
> ...


As a huge fan of the Engine series how does it compare to say the Nano or the other Engines for that matter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (23/10/17)

kev mac said:


> As a huge fan of the Engine series how does it compare to say the Nano or the other Engines for that matter?


Hi Kev, unfortunately i have never tried any of the OBS engine family, sorry i can't be more helpful. I can only compare it with the likes of the Digiflavor Pharaoh or the Geekvape Ammit and really so very little between them if anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/10/17)

kev mac said:


> As a huge fan of the Engine series how does it compare to say the Nano or the other Engines for that matter?


I would imagine it would have better flavour than the nano due to it being bottom airflow. Also the nano had a very warm vape because of only having top airflow

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (23/10/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> I would imagine it would have better flavour than the nano due to it being bottom airflow. Also the nano had a very warm vape because of only having top airflow


I don't like to guess about a tank i haven't tried but in my experience top airflow tanks tend to be less intense on flavour so you are probably correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (24/10/17)

Timwis said:


> Hi Kev, unfortunately i have never tried any of the OBS engine family, sorry i can't be more helpful. I can only compare it with the likes of the Digiflavor Pharaoh or the Geekvape Ammit and really so very little between them if anything.


If it is anywhere as good as the Ammit it must be very good.I think the Ammits'flavor is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (24/10/17)

kev mac said:


> If it is anywhere as good as the Ammit it must be very good.I think the Ammits'flavor is awesome.


In my opinion they are equals and completely agree about the Ammit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (24/10/17)

Timwis said:


> Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the OBS Crius 2 which was kindly sent to me free of charge for the purpose of this review by Pearl from Cigabuy.
> 
> http://www.cigabuy.com/index.php?main_pa...hange=true
> 
> ...


I've just ordered one at Gearbest for $20.00 It's on sale for a few days,seems to be almost half off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (24/10/17)

kev mac said:


> I've just ordered one at Gearbest for $20.00 It's on sale for a few days,seems to be almost half off.


Will be surprised if you regret it out of the single coil bottom airflow RTA's can find no difference in performance between the 2 tanks or the Digiflavor Pharaoh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (24/10/17)

I really like the design of this tank. It makes sense. I'm itching to pull the trigger on this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (24/10/17)

@Timwis Serpent SMM flavor and this is the same? OBS is known for making great tanks so I'm sure this Crius 2 is well designed. I've always had good luck with OBS products. The Crius V1 and plus are excellent RTA's. 

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

zadiac said:


> I really like the design of this tank. It makes sense. I'm itching to pull the trigger on this.


It makes sense and it looks great! I'm particularly interested in the fact that the clamp only has one screw. having to juggle the coil legs and the various screws drives me insane sometimes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dolfie (24/10/17)

Stosta said:


> It makes sense and it looks great! I'm particularly interested in the fact that the clamp only has one screw. having to juggle the coil legs and the various screws drives me insane sometimes.


I love my OBS Nano but this one I think will have better flavour. It look much easier to build on compare to the Nano because you know exactly where the air holes are. It will all come down to coil placement and wicking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (24/10/17)

daniel craig said:


> @Timwis Serpent SMM flavor and this is the same? OBS is known for making great tanks so I'm sure this Crius 2 is well designed. I've always had good luck with OBS products. The Crius V1 and plus are excellent RTA's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


Again i didn't mention the Serpent SMM because as of yet i haven't tried it i have only compared it with the other single coil bottom airflow RTA's i have tried and i have the 3 i mentioned equal at the top of the pile. However i have used the original Crius (i know it's dual coil) and the Crius 2 is far superior (again it's my opinion).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (24/10/17)

Dolfie said:


> I love my OBS Nano but this one I think will have better flavour. It look much easier to build on compare to the Nano because you know exactly where the air holes are. It will all come down to coil placement and wicking.


Yes agree the standard is that high and simular, it's about the build itself.


----------



## kev mac (8/11/17)

Timwis said:


> Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the OBS Crius 2 which was kindly sent to me free of charge for the purpose of this review by Pearl from Cigabuy.
> 
> http://www.cigabuy.com/index.php?main_pa...hange=true
> 
> ...


Mine arrived today and it is a winner, I love it.The flavor is terrific and it is one pretty RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/11/17)

kev mac said:


> Mine arrived today and it is a winner, I love it.The flavor is terrific and it is one pretty RTA.


pics or it didnt happen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (10/11/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> pics or it didnt happen





sorry for the poor pic cause I suck at technology, but here's proof.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (10/11/17)

Even though I'm back on squonking now with my Driptech TS and Dead Rabbit RDA, I still like the design of this tank and I'm itching to try it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (10/11/17)

Wow i feel fine but that beer must of been stronger than i thought. Still looks handsome on top of you're Eleaf 200W.


----------



## kev mac (11/11/17)

Timwis said:


> Wow i feel fine but that beer must of been stronger than i thought. Still looks handsome on top of you're Eleaf 200W.


I think it is one good looking tank and the drip tip is beautiful. About the eStick i found it on 3f vapes for $14,99 so i couldn't say no,and it's been great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (11/11/17)

kev mac said:


> I think it is one good looking tank and the drip tip is beautiful. About the eStick i found it on 3f vapes for $14,99 so i couldn't say no,and it's been great.


Yes if you bide your time and keep your eyes open you can get older devices for next to nothing prices believe it or not i got a 200w istick grey the same as yours for about $10 delivered back in May.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (11/11/17)

Timwis said:


> Yes if you bide your time and keep your eyes open you can get older devices for next to nothing prices believe it or not i got a 200w istick grey the same as yours for about $10 delivered back in May.


Can't beat that with a stick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (11/11/17)

It was the Healthcabin during their 8th Anniversary celebration they had a number of devices less than $10 and had a $5 off coupon code that worked even on their clearance items i also got a kbox tc 75w for $5.


----------



## Dolfie (11/11/17)

Timwis said:


> It was the Healthcabin during their 8th Anniversary celebration they had a number of devices less than $10 and had a $5 off coupon code that worked even on their clearance items i also got a kbox tc 75w for $5.


How does the Crius compare to the Nano. Seems to me there is not alot of interest in this tank. If I look at the deck design everything tells me it must be better. Is there anybody that have this tank and played around with it with different wire and builds??


----------



## Timwis (11/11/17)

Dolfie said:


> How does the Crius compare to the Nano. Seems to me there is not alot of interest in this tank. If I look at the deck design everything tells me it must be better. Is there anybody that have this tank and played around with it with different wire and builds??


I haven't used the Engine or Nano but i have it right up there equal in flavour with the Ammit @kev mac may be more help he has the nano and has just got the Crius 11. I personally have used Nichrome, SS and Claptons and i rate it at least equal to any single coil RTA i have used.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (11/11/17)

Dolfie said:


> How does the Crius compare to the Nano. Seems to me there is not alot of interest in this tank. If I look at the deck design everything tells me it must be better. Is there anybody that have this tank and played around with it with different wire and builds??


When you say there isn't much interest, there has been a lot of tanks released recently. In the new year when the tanks coming out now have been about 2 or 3 months i'm sure the Crius 11 and the Geekvape Zeus will be 2 of the most talked about tanks.


----------



## kev mac (12/11/17)

Timwis said:


> I haven't used the Engine or Nano but i have it right up there equal in flavour with the Ammit @kev mac may be more help he has the nano and has just got the Crius 11. I personally have used Nichrome, SS and Claptons and i rate it at least equal to any single coil RTA i have used.


@Dolfie ,the Crius has a bit better flavor than the Nano which is also a fine RTA. PLUS I love the looks and the deck is great,I'm very happy with it. Just to throw it out there but the Engine Mini is also a good one in the OBS tradition. Though built as a dual coil tank it can adapt to single coil quite nicely.With some simple leg manipulation one can easily fit a coil right in the center as I saw in a video review. I have used it this way and it is a versatile number.


----------

